# Great show.



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Y'all may have already seen this but it was new to me. What struck me was how very happy his doggies were

http://www.wagreflex.com/2009/07/one-heck-of-a-dog-trainer.html

Jelpy


----------

